# Applying two visa applications at same time



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi,

Can anybody tell...is it legal to apply two visa applications at same time say 475 and 176....actually I have applied for the same 475 on 11 jun and 176 on jun29.

How DIAC will deal with this...do I need to clear medicals twice...

Anyone having same experience pls.. share.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

You can apply 2 visas at a time, however:

1. Only one application can be online

2. The visa granted last cancels and supersedes the one before. So if the 176 gets granted first, you must withdraw the 475 app, otherwise the 176 will be cancelled when the 475 gets approved.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

twister292 said:


> You can apply 2 visas at a time, however:
> 
> 1. Only one application can be online
> 
> 2. The visa granted last cancels and supersedes the one before. So if the 176 gets granted first, you must withdraw the 475 app, otherwise the 176 will be cancelled when the 475 gets approved.


You can reuse medicals submitted for one Visa. I've successfully got both visa's 175 and 176.


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> You can reuse medicals submitted for one Visa. I've successfully got both visa's 175 and 176.



thanx...actually i was little worried about my case as no CO has been appointed yet for any of the application


----------



## jatin2029 (Jul 6, 2012)

twister292 said:


> You can apply 2 visas at a time, however:
> 
> 1. Only one application can be online
> 
> 2. The visa granted last cancels and supersedes the one before. So if the 176 gets granted first, you must withdraw the 475 app, otherwise the 176 will be cancelled when the 475 gets approved.




Thanks...


----------

